# DeWalt riving knife with the Grrripper



## jms2112 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello,

I just bought a Grrripper push block and set it on my DeWalt DW745 table saw and realized the riving knife extends far above the saw. So I'm wondering what to do. The Grrripper block looks like a good idea but I don't really want to remove the riving knife. Is there a smaller riving knife that fits this saw? Or do I take it out and cut it down (which I have seen on a Youtube video).

thanks,
Jim


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

People buy those things?? A featherboard and a plain old wooden push stick works fine for me. Unless they do something fancy I'm unaware of.

Cutting down a riving knife doesn't seem like a good idea to me. Are you planning on using the "Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrripper" for every cut or a select few? If it's just to cut one of two smaller pieces heck I'd rather take my riving knife out than cut it up. 

-T


----------



## jms2112 (Aug 16, 2021)

Nevermind. I was able to lower the riving knife down to the level of the blade. Problem solved.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm with @WeebyWoodWorker on this. I always made my own push blocks. I noticed on Youtube those Grrripper blocks are the 'in' thing. I personally wouldn't buy one. I have push blocks both narrow and wide. I dont hesitate to get cuts in them if I need to. They are easy enough to make. 
Anyway, let us know how it works it for you


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have had a pair of GRR-Ripper push blocks for several years. They are not cheap. Frankly, I have not decided how much I like them.

For a few specific, certain cuts on the table saw, they can be the perfect choice. Otherwise, I tend to prefer other push blocks. I see people on television using them a lot more than I do, but wonder why. Are they really good in a way that I don't understand, or is it just marketing and sponsorships? Maybe it is a matter of learning to use them better to understand why some people like them so much.

I want to like the GRR-Rippers, but get annoyed with them. I don't like that I have to remove the blade guard to use them on the table saw. It takes time to align the GRR-Ripper center leg for the next cut. Etc.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

jms2112 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a Grrripper push block and set it on my DeWalt DW745 table saw and realized the riving knife extends far above the saw. So I'm wondering what to do. The Grrripper block looks like a good idea but I don't really want to remove the riving knife. Is there a smaller riving knife that fits this saw? Or do I take it out and cut it down (which I have seen on a Youtube video).
> 
> ...


Why does the riving knife extend above the saw blade? If that's a common issue, if shown on You Tubes ?, then I would probably grind it down enough to fit below.
It will not only interfere with the Gripper, but any wider push block you would want to use as well. Many on You Tube use a wide "sacrificial" pusher that pushes the work past the end of the blade while cutting into the end of it. My narrow ones are used on the side of the blade closest to the fence, and never on the off fall side.


----------

